# Bye



## TimReeves (Feb 27, 2003)

My 240 got totalled a few weeks ago, time to move on  
And no, I wasnt driving it, my dad was.
$6500 worth of damage on a $4000 car.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

sorry man.....you going to get another one?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that sux man.. a moment of silence..


----------



## TimReeves (Feb 27, 2003)

I don't think im gonna get another one.
perhaps something faster.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

like a skyline??


----------



## TimReeves (Feb 27, 2003)

lol......uhhhhh


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

seriously.. what car are you planning to get?


----------



## TimReeves (Feb 27, 2003)

Im not really sure. and if I got a prelude, I couldnt show my face around here any more


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lol.. drit240drag knows this guy that has a prelude that makes 552hp. not bad.. rebuilt engine, turbo running 27psi


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea he wanted to jump me at first  
but now we coo  

anyways u got any parts on ur 240sx that u can salvage and give to a poor boy  

i live in Texas too


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

you should look into a Z32 300ZX. they're usually a pretty good deal (at least around me). or maybe a 3rd gen RX7 (if you know enough about rotaries that is...if not, don't bother, it'll be more hassle than its worth if you're trying to learn with that car). other than that, there aren't really any better deals than a 240SX that i can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## TimReeves (Feb 27, 2003)

sorry, the car is at a junkyard now....im not sure where but O well.
Pretty sad seeing the car towed away with lights on top and the stock hubcaps


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

damn what a waste of 240


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

*$$$*

I think the more important quesion is how much money did you get for the car from your insurance?


----------



## TimReeves (Feb 27, 2003)

The car is worth roughly 1700, but we got 4014 for it. Great deal.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sweet..get a z32


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

hell yea go witht he z32. my friend jus got one, n/a and its still very fast.


----------



## TimReeves (Feb 27, 2003)

Well, sorry peeps. I went out and found me a 1999 Prelude with 55,000 miles for 11,998. Please don't flame me or anything. Don't worry, I know Hondas aren't badass  
I would have liked to get a 240, but this was such a nice car and such a great deal. I'd still like to hang around here and talk a bit if possible


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nice buy. as long as you don't act dumb (like some honduh drivers..) it's all good


----------



## TimReeves (Feb 27, 2003)

lol. Don't worry. No big badass front wheel driver..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

wow man, good car, but quite a bit of miles and quite a high price. i dont know about car prices down there in texas, but that car would be overpriced by about 2g's around here. but i like the preludes man, good buy


----------



## TimReeves (Feb 27, 2003)

55,000 is pretty low in comparison to my 240 which had 254k on it. And the car is worth around 14, so 12 is a good buy.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

very true. any big plans for it yet? i'd say build a beast of an N/A. too many hondas go turbo. you can get a stroker set-up from the 2.2l anywhere up to 2.6l or 2.7liter. there's a company called R & D Dyno services that specializes in building honda race engines. check them out. www.rddyno.com very good stuff.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *very true. any big plans for it yet? i'd say build a beast of an N/A. too many hondas go turbo. you can get a stroker set-up from the 2.2l anywhere up to 2.6l or 2.7liter. there's a company called R & D Dyno services that specializes in building honda race engines. check them out. www.rddyno.com very good stuff. *


There is a reason for that. N/A cost more and you get less gains. Turbo is always the better choice unless you have a endless wallet.....

edit: maybe not the best choice but he most cost effective in the long run


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i was looking at buying a prelude over a year ago and i was going to get the 2.6liter shortblock. the price isnt insane, but it isnt cheap either. my plans were to fully build the rest of the engine, and then turbo it. yes, turbo a stroked prelude engine. that would make a beast that no one could deal with


----------

